# Big EZ or Super EZ??



## Big Tuna (Apr 13, 2004)

I am having problems deciding what boat will be best for me. Any advice would be appreciated. Hopefully someone out there has been in this situation before.

I am looking for a beginning play boat. I have an RPM Max that I use for big water. I recently bought a Big EZ but have not used it yet. I am very uncomfortable in the boat, especially my feet. I had to put evo thigh braces in to make it fit better, but I am still uncomfortable in the thighs. The super EZ is alot more confortable but I don't exactly fit into the boat weight range. I am 6'0" and weight 190-195 pounds and size 11 feet.

My questions are this: Will a Super EZ be a good playboat for someone my size? Which boat will be better for me super EZ, Big EZ, or something else? Am I too small for a super EZ? If I buy a super EZ will I be able to use it as a play boat and/or river runner? Should I worry about the size of the boat or the fit(comfort)? 

I don't want to waste my money on the wrong decision so any input would be appreciated.


----------



## teach (Mar 31, 2004)

I had the same problem in the fit area with the big ez. My feet were killing me, even with foot holds out it would have been an uncomfortable fit. I have 11's also and weigh in the 200 to 205 range, 6'2". For me comfort is a big thing especially if you plan on spending a lot of time in the boat. I can tell you that the super ez is a great river runner. It is very responsive. I am not a big playboater yet, but I can feel myself progressing in this boat as far as certain moves go. I am also on the lower end of the weight range, but I can be in the super ez all day and feel great. Another boat to look into might be a jackson kayak 4Fun. Looks to be inbetween a big and super ez with nice outfitting. Good luck.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

nice handle, duck butter. quit nit-pikin and just choose one, either way your just gonna flail when ya flip, like when I saw your swim after you were surfin behind that pebble on filter. You and every other sally in your ez's :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

*I would go with the Big EZ...*

So pretty much what I am saying, is that just because you are uncomfortable now, doesn't mean you have to be in a given boat. Chances are your body will get used to it, especially with the help of some custom outfitting and good stretching (once a day w/ a full routine). I would say before you buy a SuperEZ, that you should do a three boating day week in it (at least 3) and see how you feel. I'm willing to bet that once you have paddled it a bit, that it will fit better.
First thing on your list is to get rid of the foot contraption that most WS boats of that era had, and even the Evo ones push your legs down, so you might try building some thigh braces out of Mini cell. Also, I find that if the hip pads aren't shaped correctly, that they can make the thigh braces uncomfortable too. Just spend an hour making your boat fit great, I bet you can do it. Hope this helped you out some.

Josh


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

Supersize that mofo, or quit being a lil miss nancy about it. You better do it soon, its boatn time. Send my regards to your lovely wife. hahaaa


----------



## mattdanitz (Oct 14, 2003)

I am 6'2" and 195 pounds. I paddle the big EZ. At first, I had the same problems as you. It was not comfortable, and my feet always hurt. I took out the foot pegs and put foam in and let my body getused to the boat. I love the boat now and am glad I did not go with something bigger. Just my $.02
matt


----------



## hudlenutz (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm 6'3", 205lb, and I squeeze into a big ez. The boat is great, runs most rivers, and plays well. I would definitely go with the smaller boat. For me, once I went small, from a Jive 8'10", my brace and my roll both improved a lot. I'm now a lot more confident and manuverable than I was in the past. But, at the end of the day, it's your decision, and you could regret either one. I say get both, than sell the one you like least, real cheap, to one of us boaters up in Wyoming.


----------



## surfpiper (Nov 18, 2003)

big EZ, or try something that's more comfortable and just as good if not better.. like the Booster.


----------



## bigjeff-uk (Nov 3, 2003)

*got for an I3 221*

I got me self an I3 223 and found it great on big rivers but had to part with it as it was killing me legs, im 6'7 with 13 dogs and 36 seam, so it was tight, but there a nice sexy boat and very forgiving.


----------



## ludorhb (Apr 5, 2004)

I am 6' 1'', 190 lb, size 11 feet and I paddle an EZ. I also have the seat all the way forward. A big EZ should be plenty. Take out the plastic bulkhead piece and custom shape some foam for your feet. Make the smaller boat work.


----------

